# Oils for the skin



## jellyfish (May 10, 2007)

I spent the entire day by the pool and now i've official recieved my first sunburn of the summer. What essential oils are good for soothing my sun burnt skin?


----------



## soapaddict (May 12, 2007)

Lavender is great for burns I've had to use it with soaping. It works great for itching skin too. My mom use to mix water and vinegar when I was a kid and dab that on the sunburn, it works really good for cooling a sunburn.


----------



## nativehealth (Dec 7, 2009)

The essential oil of lavender is one of the only essential oils that can safely be applied to the skin without diluting it in a carrier oil. Applying lavender oil will take the sting out of the burn, and heal it quickly. It’s calming aromatherapy properties will help to ease the emotional upset of a painful burn.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 8, 2009)

:wink: though this is an old post, and it isn't an essential oil, but it is a natural remedy; rub on some honey.


----------



## djk17 (Feb 11, 2010)

the weather's so nasty here, I dream of sunburn.

off topic, I know...


----------

